# my GTH2548 with the facory tach



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

got my hands on a free tach ,


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That looks sharp and nothing beats free How did you do that:question:


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

request a engineering sample


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Cant beat that i like your avatar:thumbsup: looks great


----------

